# Fishing Pole Storage Box



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I just completed this yellow cedar storage box for a 7 piece fishing pole and real. The box measures 15 in. X 6 in. X 6 in. I used a 3 eighth in. straight bit for the box joints since the wood was also 3 eighth in. thick. The inlay was done with a VERITAS Pin Arm on my RT. The patterns I made to suit in Plexiglas, held firmly with two sided carpet tape while routing. The leaf is a maple insert and the fish are poplar. The handle and strap closure are scraps from an old handbag. The box is finished with Hemp Oil, as if cedar needs any help surviving the elements. Just getting ready for some fishing, come September. I need all the luck you can offer!!:grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice and love the look of cedar. I couldn't see inside the box very well but how do you keep the rod from getting scratched from all the stuff in the box that is visible? BTW, curious- what kind of rod do you have that is seven pieces? Most I have seen are fly rods.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Outstanding Reg! Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That's just downright pretty ... as well as practical.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*7 Piece Rod & Storage*



Knothead47 said:


> Very nice and love the look of cedar. I couldn't see inside the box very well but how do you keep the rod from getting scratched from all the stuff in the box that is visible? BTW, curious- what kind of rod do you have that is seven pieces? Most I have seen are fly rods.


Thanks for your inquiries John. The 7 piece rod is more than 40 yrs. old, hollow fiberglass, made in Canada. Brand name just says *Great Lakes*. Inside the box I keep only the rod; kept together with elastic bands; two reals and some extra line, leader line and a knife when I go out to do the fishing. I'm not to worried about scratches on the rod. Nothing has damaged it up to now. I used to have it in a plastic sleeve but my son had this rod for a few years and no protection; I was lucky to get it back in one piece. 
I also have an antique bamboo fly rod. My father-in-law had it for 50 years and I have had it now for more than 30 years. It is a joy to handle and so light. The fly rod is in a home made long box (original), also made of quarter inch cedar.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Is there a manufacturer's name on the bamboo rod?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Fly Rod*



Knothead47 said:


> Is there a manufacturer's name on the bamboo rod?


Just went to look at the bamboo pole. No marks or stickers or numbers anywhere that I can find. There are two different size eyelets on the pole and I see the handle has fittings at both ends so it can be used as a fly rod as well as a spin-casting rod.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I love the box, in lays, and photos but I don't think I'd want to haul that to the lake or out on a boat/canoe.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Sorry for poor photos*



berry said:


> I love the box, in lays, and photos but I don't think I'd want to haul that to the lake or out on a boat/canoe.


I am intending to use the box for transport to and from the lake. I usually assemble the rods and take only a tackle box in the boat with the rods and jackets and paddles. The box will remain safely in the car or the cabin. Thanks Berry!

The Bamboo Rod is not at all what I first thought it was. Here are some poor photos as my cam battery just croaked. It is one handle with two different rods and a spare tip for the fly rod set. It is definitely a cane rod with hexagon pole sections and there is one slight mark on it (first pic.). I will do some more research now! You have me a bit more curious, John. Here are some pics attached. I am charging batteries now. I'll take better pics. if you really want to see it better.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

There were a lot of similar rods that were made in Japan after WWII. They were inexpensive so the average person could afford them. I refurbished one like your rod. It came in a balsa wood case. The owner bought it for a wall-hanger and didn't intend to fish with it. Again, the case is outstanding!


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

I don't know if I will ever catch up with reading the plethora of posts on here, but I still wanted to pause a moment to say I really like your fishing pole box.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice job Reg


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done.


----------

